# newt pic



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: great pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats cool, do they open their mouths alot like that or is it pretty rare?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thats cool, do they open their mouths alot like that or is it pretty rare?


 not too common


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well timed shot!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

thats pretty cool!! - nice pic!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice picture innes..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Well timed shot!










I got the whole yawn on video
Click here to view the video


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Just watched a tv show about filming animals, it had some great shots of how a newt shoots it tongue out. It also had some amazing shots of a mantis shrimp


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice shot innes







is that newt underwater? it looks like an aquarium with the gravel set-up but i didn't think newts lived in water


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> nice shot innes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes underwater


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

doesnt the next falshing its belly trying to warn u off?
cool picture and video, can u host a video for me soon?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool shot Innes.

Joe


----------

